# How do you best write?



## bookmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

I am a new writer, so excuse my greenness please. I have read several discussions with different schools of thought on how writers get their thoughts down on paper.
Some just do sort of a "dump" like they encourage you to in NaNoWriMo where you just write, not stopping to revise or change anything until your novel is written, and THEN going back and revising.
The other is more of a perfection technique where the writer agonizes over each word and paragraph, trying to get it as close to finished as possible going along.
Which are you? I think I'm the second, but I could probably get more done if I could just write and not obsess..


----------



## Sam (Dec 3, 2010)

My first drafts involve writing and nothing else. Occasionally I'll change a word or sentence the day after writing a long piece, but it won't be much. That's what the editing phase is for. The only thing I worry about in a first draft is telling the story and getting it all on my screen.


----------



## bookmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I really need to do that..I spend so much time agonizing over every word, and going back adding and subtracting elements when I could be writing. Thanks!


----------



## Sam (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not advocating a stream of consciousness, anything-will-do technique that some people may use in the NaNo discipline. More, don't scrutinise every sentence to forensic detail when writing. Worry about that later. I know it's hard to break the habit, but if you have a string of thoughts going, don't break them up because you spelled a word wrong.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Dec 3, 2010)

bookmommy said:


> I think I really need to do that..I spend so much time agonizing over every word, and going back adding and subtracting elements when I could be writing. Thanks!



I can spend twenty minutes agonising over whether to use a comma or a semi-colon, and then I'll decide I don't need either, and then I'll change my mind again. Then it's time for a coffee and when I sit down to write again it looks all wrong. Aaaaargh!!! I am such a slow writer. I think I might try the write now, tidy up later approach, though I know it won't be easy.


----------



## caelum (Dec 3, 2010)

Bilston Blue said:


> I can spend twenty minutes agonising over whether to use a comma or a semi-colon, and then I'll decide I don't need either, and then I'll change my mind again. Then it's time for a coffee and when I sit down to write again it looks all wrong. Aaaaargh!!! I am such a slow writer. I think I might try the write now, tidy up later approach, though I know it won't be easy.


 I find my grammar sense is off unless I read at maximum velocity.   When I take in sentences individually, my grammar isn't as strong as  when I take them in with reference to the whole paragraph or multiple paragraphs. Sentences flow faster this way and I omit commas I thought I needed.   And notice other tweaks.

I find pausing to edit during the first draft isn't great, really bogs up the process.  This doesn't stop me from trying, but I'm getting better at resisting the temptation.


----------



## mpparker (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm not on top of the game yet, but... i find that if i go back and re-edit and revise over and over again, i lose the focus of where i was going.  Which usually  makes me sad  cause I knew where I wanted it to be.  I think I'm a mix of the two.  Write and write and write and when you can't anymore, revise and revise.


----------



## Scarfparty (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a pretty shoddy memory, so I usually re-read my writing every day when I pick up again, and often make edits there - more often than not because my crappy memory means that I wrote something I like better later on, but it contradicts something else I wrote... : P 

But seriously, I don't really like splurging out words any more than agonising. I tend to write first in a notebook just 'cause I find it harder to concentrate at the computer. Writing in a notebook means you can't really edit just because it's more difficult to mess with a chunk of text, so I'll only make the most necessary changes of errors or deleting a few lines that were leading me into a dead end idea or something. Then I type it up while it's still reasonably hot - try not to leave it more than a day or so because then it becomes a chore, or I'll just start writing more and more and end up with, like, a full notebook and sore wrists from the typing... That's when I make edits just because things sound different flowing through your head a second time and I invariably don't describe enough anyway because I'm writing fast to get the basics out. And describing more means I look at things different, and suddenly the last half of the scene is almost all writing straight into the computer.

Usually I read through when I finish a scene as well to check it all works, and to make sure I got in everything I wanted to say, and again, while I'm doing that I edit grammar and change some of the writing I think's weak. And then, as I mentioned, it only takes a few scenes before I feel the need to re-read again to make sure I'm still on the right track and there's nothing I've forgotten. So all in all, I don't obsessively edit as I write, but I am always changing, and then the story in itself is in a constant state of editing before I ever get to the end. But I think it's more healthy than writing it all at once THEN editing, in case there's a massive change that needs to be made, or else editing all the time and never getting anything done. I need to write fast enough to keep interested and keep the story flowing. If it takes a month to get from one end of the scene to another, how can you possibly remember something 4 chapters ago? I guess this is where obsessive planners come in... and don't get me started on them.


----------



## Waste. (Dec 6, 2010)

I am terrible for agonizing, simply because when I have written loads I'll re read it and just hate it all. I have written a full novella before, liked it, given it to friends to have a browse though, they've liked it, then I've re read it weeks/months or even a year later and I just want to hit myself for even thinking about letting my friends read the drivel I've come out with! However I don't agonize over every word!

I usually write a paragraph, then edit that, then write another then edit that and so on. 

Even after that I usually hate it all and start a new draft anyway. 

I really can't give advice on which method to use though, i suppose its what ever works best for the individual writer. (Y)


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 6, 2010)

Thought I'd share my techniques.. despite being fairly new in implementation.

I prefer a keyboard to notepad. I type much faster than I write (between 70 to 100 wpm, if I'm on a good roll). I switched to the Dvorak style layout to achieve this speed... from what I've read, the qwerty style layout was designed to slow typers down (from the mechanical typewriters that jammed when you typed too fast).

With a steady out pouring of details, my mind is more able to progress to further parts of the story rather than getting bogged down with too much attention paid to one part. My theory is to get as much of the story down as quickly as is comfortable. Less interruptions the better; this includes turning the spell and grammar checkers off (my choice in writing software doesn't have them active anyhow).

I use three phases to writing. And the first phase doesn't include any writing. It's mostly me spending time thinking about characters, events, conversations, plot holes, etc. Once I've got a decent idea/plan in mind for how things could work out, I start writing the draft relatively quickly. I do reread sections, and make sure that I'm getting my message across.. but I don't really tighten up the text until the first draft is finished.

The editing phase is fairly complicated. I utilise a range of writing techniques to produce specific effects, and I do this while editing. The draft is to get the story down. Editing is where I focus on how the reader interprets my words. Here's some dot points on what I do when editing:


Improve on scenery descriptions, making sure actions/events meld with environment.
Remove superfluous descriptions that can be inferred via speech; eg "Don't shoot, I'm putting the gun down" "Good, now kick it towards me!"
Changing words for better effect; such as using harsh sounding words for tense situations, removing overused words, and at times using a thesaurus because (being a male) my vocabulary is somewhat limited.
Grammar and sentence structure revisions; passive to active, removing overused commas (one of my problems), checking for tense and point of view, and other minor things.
Once this is done, I'll spell check and grammar check. I'll do a search for problem words like 'was' and 'suddenly', and check over their uses.
Once I'm done, I'll wait a few days before giving the work a reread for a final overview. I'll usually do some minor changes during this, but on the whole, I mostly have things as I want them. It's a bit of a process, but it works for me.


My wife writes actively in some online communities, and is fairly popular. She calls her writing "brain vomit", mostly because she writes everything out in one go, not paying much attention to an overall plan. She just writes whatever comes to mind at the time. And she 'agonizes' over each sentence as she writes it. She really only makes one pass at a work.. something I'm quietly impressed with.


----------



## Sam (Dec 6, 2010)

I took an Internet test and my fastest speed was 110wpm on a QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll usually go back and revise when I'm done for the day, but I don't go too deep. I'll polish a sentence or two and check grammar and spelling a bit, but it's more of a ritual to finish off for the day when I need to go back to other activities. I currently make my living as a translator so I need it in order to concentrate when I'm forced to stop writing to go back to my day job, but it also lets me be sure that I'm content with what I've written.

The next time I sit down, I try not to go back and read what I've written previously. Not until I'm finished with the screenplay/novel/other story that I'm working on at the moment. This way the first draft is good, and the in-deep rewriting becomes more focused and with more direction.


----------



## Eluixa (Dec 6, 2010)

I can chug along OK when I'm writing most of the time, the disaster of editing comes when like poster above, I go to reread and begin these monstrously long edits. And I know, I know I am going to have to go back and mess with them again when it's all done anyhow, I just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Dec 7, 2010)

Luckily, my spelling and  grammar is near perfect. (Thank you for being so demanding, nun teachers.) So I write a pretty good first draft, just needs checking for typos, word repetition, etc. But, before I do that first draft, for stories, I've been thinking about it for days or weeks, while working on other projects or while driving around between jobs at the school system. 

Novels are different. I have the basic idea and just go with that. The story grows and then I have to go back and revise, as I'm constantly coming up with new ideas, which means going back to correct the story line for future developments. It's hard to keep everything logical and in time-sequence. So, at the end, I set it aside and forget about it until I can go back and do a "new" read, editing accordingly. After that's done, I set it aside and go back a second time. After that, I hope the editor assigned to the novel picks up any errors I've missed.

Up until recently, I was in a writers' group, but it collapsed. Now my daughter, also a writer, is my alpha reader.

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## Sync (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello. Normally I write first on the fly, just getting the idea out there without the roadblocks. Then I go through it again just as a story's pov, so making sure all the strings tie together and make sense, all the spelling/grammar is fixed. Then I go sentence by sentence to see if I can make them better. Sometimes wording removes extra words and fixes phrasing that the mind may think clear but upon reading I can see a better way. Then I'll ask for others to review, look at what they have to say(normally I go with a 'if one says something - that's a difference of opinion and something to consider but not necessarily so. 'if two notice the same thing, then I look at it, try to figure a way using their thoughts and mine. if three people or more mention the same thing wrong, then I will change it. 

But if I change how I say something, I have to put that change through my whole writing, so that the changes are in my voice not those of the reviewer.

A lot of steps but I believe it helps me.

Good writing to you

Sync


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

Hrm well here's how I do it:

First, I will usually draw up some sort of outline with notes (even for a short story) so that I get the main gist of what I want to write about down on paper.  Then, I wait--sometimes days, sometimes months--allowing all of the intricacies of the story to kind of float around in my subconscious; meaning I work out the kinks, figure out the actions or statements of the characters and why they said it.  Sometimes, I will even create a whole massive back-story even when it will not find itself into what I am writing.  The purpose of this is that I want my characters to become as familiar to me as real people and the situations they encounter as familiar as if I myself had gone through them.  Finally, once I feel as if I had sorted out most of the bumps and really gotten to know my characters, I will begin writing all at once, allowing what has been processed in my subconscious to "spew" out onto the page.  When finished, I will give it a day or two (at least) before going back and editing the whole thing.  Then I keep editing, and keep editing, and keep editing...

The purpose of all of this is that I found it easier to tell a story I myself had gone through than to write about something I knew nothing/little about, or knew about but was detached from.  A lot of the subtleties of your writing will come out when you are sharing a situation of which you know everything about. Editing is important, true, but when you edit-as-you-go, you tend to break up the flow of thought and _your_ connection to the characters/situation.  To put it another way, you can always make pretty icing, but that doesn't matter if the cake sucks.  Bake your cake first-make it nice, tasty, full of flavor; then, go back and add all the nice trimmings.


----------



## KraftyCatch (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a beginner writer aswell and I have a bad habit of editing and spell checking as I go, which can totally derail my train of thought.  I'm slowly learning to drop my perfectionism and come back to them later - it's more important to get the words on paper first (so i've discovered lol).

I kind of use both methods.  I have one I like to call emptying the 'junkhouse'.  Its a bit of a prewriting exercise and gets all the junk out the way to find clarity.  All those silly thoughts that bug me.  Its quite amazing how well this technique works - I find the writing flows through better after i've done it.  But I also tend to get trapped in the perfectionism of writing, absolutely agonising over words, sentences and paragraphs or head to the theasaurus to make sure ive got the word I'm looking for.  Writing...reading...rewriting...rereading over and over.  Is this something a beginner writer does, or do the veteran writers deal with this too.  I also have issues with having something in my mind but at times struggle to get my meaning onto the paper.

My biggest problem is writing something and once I'm done reading through it and wondering if its good enough.


----------



## Sync (Dec 10, 2010)

never ask yourself if your writing is good, it is never up to you


----------



## JohnGMarino (Dec 10, 2010)

Personally when I first write, I just write to get the story out.  Then I do the first rewrite and work on the proper punctuation at that point. I have a habit of run on sentances when I first write and end up making them shorter when I re-write.  My rewrites are when I add most of my descriptions as well because as I am the only one reading the first draft, the descriptions aren't important to me unil I'm finishing up.


----------



## Katie D (Dec 10, 2010)

You'll be amazed at what can grow from a few thoughts on paper. The best way to do it is to pick up a pen, crayon, burnt shishkebab stick or whatever flies your kite and spill exactly what you're thinking. No one else is going to see it, so it doesn't matter how messy it is. One thought leads to another and next thing you know, there's a thought orgy on your page.


----------



## Sync (Dec 10, 2010)

lol you owe me one mouthful of coffee for that last statement


----------



## Wonderwall (Dec 12, 2010)

I write pretty efficently until the time comes for me to switch gears and change thoughts (i.e. the start of a new chapter) Then I have to sit and think for a while until I get into the zone, or come back to it later.


----------



## AmandaC (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm guilty of agonizing over word choice and grammar and sentence structure while writing my first drafts. It can bog up the process and get me frustrated, but I find letting myself go without editing gets me super distracted about errors.


----------



## Sapphire-Rayne (Dec 17, 2010)

My 'way of writing' is a bit strange, but I thought I'd share it anyway. 

Um...I don't know about anyone else, but music really, _really_ helps me think. Not write, but think. Seriously. I have a multiple part story sitting in my head with three of I think five installments completely thought out. No plot holes, no lack of characterization, nothing. (And I am a plot-hole perfectionist--I am not satisfied unless I think my stories are thoroughly well-rounded.) I thought of this 'series' while listening to music, only. That's it. In fact, though I liked the initial idea, I would be willing to bet my left toe I would not have sat down to develop it on my own time. But the story clicked as I listened to my music, and it's done that for every installment since. (Albeit I don't intend to write it out--I think it would make a better movie idea. Heh. Just my luck.)

I've done this with the stories I do wish to write out, however. And it's a very effective way for me to lay down the plot, setting, characters, and overall mood of the idea without ever having to stress over written, technical things. After that phase is done, I sit down to write. Music for me has been an amazing guideline. ^_^

Good luck~

-Sapphire


----------



## Elynae (Dec 18, 2010)

Especially in longer prose, I tend to plan everything out before I even start writing; this involves characterization notes, notes of the plots, diagrams of character's relationships to each other, etc. 
When I finally do get down to write, I want to concentrate on the writing myself - meaning, I don't want to ponder about how each character would behave in each situation, how I should start the next chapter - this happens beforehand, while I am still gathering ideas and organizing my thoughts, not during writing itself.
Even this way, I ponder a lot on how I write, edit sentences over and over again, and am relatively slow - but, in general, this doesn't bug me. Probably due to the fact that I keep thinking that it would be awful if I didn't.
On editing: I prefer leaving some time pass before I have another look at my texts, as I feel that it makes more sense and produces better results then.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish I could plan more ahead of time.  I usually come up with neat setting, the basics of some fun characters, and then I write a scene or two.  After that I outline as much of the story as comes to me without writing more, and sometimes thats everything, sometimes it barely anything.  After that, I just pretty much write.  However, if I get stuck, I'm not above re-outlining, or re-planning in general.


----------



## garza (Dec 18, 2010)

I need absolute quiet to write. If the 105's a hundred yards to the left keep firing every minute, if the firefight going on to my right gets really intense, if the medevac Hueys keep landing and taking off just behind me, alternating with the Chinooks bringing in fresh meat for the grinder, I find that concentration is not as easy as it was in the library back at the university. But in situations like that you just have to learn to ignore the distractions and keep your mind on what's important - getting the story written and ready to go on the wire.


----------



## MoonAlley (Dec 19, 2010)

Sapphire-Rayne said:


> My 'way of writing' is a bit strange, but I thought I'd share it anyway.
> 
> Um...I don't know about anyone else, but music really, _really_ helps me think. Not write, but think. Seriously. I have a multiple part story sitting in my head with three of I think five installments completely thought out... But the story clicked as I listened to my music, and it's done that for every installment since...
> 
> And it's a very effective way for me to lay down the plot, setting, characters, and overall mood of the idea without ever having to stress over written, technical things...


 
This is _not_ strange at all! In fact, I do this as well! I sometimes create "mood music" playlists that reflect the type of story I'm trying to write/play around with. I'm like you and can hear a song and _bam!_ I have a character come to life, or a whole scene. Music has been my lifeline for this current story I'm tinkering around with. I've even found a few songs that invoke images of _just_ one certain character at time. So, if I'm needing to think about that character, I pop on their song and I'm transported into their mind.

High five on the music usage!


----------



## Sapphire-Rayne (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol yeah! High five! I feel a lot better knowing I'm not the only one haha~ And I know what you mean, when you have a single song that really helps put a character together. In fact, I usually dub the said song the character's 'main theme'. XD


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

bookmommy said:


> I am a new writer, so excuse my greenness please. I have read several discussions with different schools of thought on how writers get their thoughts down on paper.
> Some just do sort of a "dump" like they encourage you to in NaNoWriMo where you just write, not stopping to revise or change anything until your novel is written, and THEN going back and revising.
> The other is more of a perfection technique where the writer agonizes over each word and paragraph, trying to get it as close to finished as possible going along.
> Which are you? I think I'm the second, but I could probably get more done if I could just write and not obsess..


 
My general way of doing it is:

Firstly, I write an outline to organise my thoughts. For you, the level of detail depends entirely on what you're comfortable with. When I'm done, I start writing.
1st draft: I just get it all down on paper. Some minor editing from time to time, but nothing major.
2nd draft: This is where all the major editing goes. I cut out entire pages at a time, and rewrite entire sections. This is the toughest part for me.
3rd draft: I start off by rereading the full manuscript, and I touch up the syntax, wording and phrasing. By this stage the plot should be watertight, thanks to the heavy editing in the 2nd draft. If it's not, then that's an extra task I have to carry out.
4th draft: I fix any outstanding problems that were not addressed before, but usually it's nothing major.

Just something to keep in mind: you'll find yourself rewriting the beginning and ending of your book a lot more than the rest. I actually wrote an article about this a while back: beginnings and endings. You may find it helpful.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't say that I don't edit as I go along, because I do reword sentences to flow better as I progress in a chapter, but for the most part I just pitch all the material onto the screen and then worry about cleaning it up later. When I do get to editing though, unlike Fiachra above me, I rarely cut material as the first version of something is generally the bare-bones version of a story and needs a lot of filling in in order for the vision to come across well.


----------

